# Raffle Baskets for Clayton Washington show:)



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I am donating 4 baskets from my line for raffle on Sunday I split the line up and made collections.
From left to right:
From the Herb Garden--Oats & Herbs, Ginger Chamomile, Eucalyptus & the Mintz, and My Knotty Pine. 
Please! Don't Eat the Soap--Mighty Nice, Orange Sherbert, Limonlicious, and Mocha de Mintz.
Fairy Floral--Lilac, Pretty In Pink (my new sweetheart baby roses soap), and Honeysuckle.
Dragons Blood--Frosty Dragon, Dragon's Wood, and of course...N-Odor.










Tammy

P.S. Sondra that logo makes these baskets pop out at you! We just love it :biggrin.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

They look lovely!


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

So very pretty. I hope they bring you more business once the winners get them.!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. Lindsey and I had fun making them :biggrin. Tammy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Very very nice!!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Heh- you forgot the soap dishes! 
I love your logo too.
Really some fortunate winners there!
Your dogwoods are drying....maybe we can trade for some n-odor!
Plenty of use for that here.
Lee


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

We can haggle privately :biggrin. And those soap dishes I would not give out Stingy stingy!That logo is as Lindsey says "THE BOMB"!


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Very nice baskets.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Just beautiful Tammy and Lindsey! Vicki


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Those are some really nice baskets!
Theresa


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice baskets, bet everyone loves them
Barb


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I truly hope so Barb They are sitting there all pretty and it is really hard not to want to keep them. We added the fingertip towels and micro sponges. I think the micro sponges work the best with these soaps. Course I like bathing in cool whip type lather :lol. Tammy


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Very pretty Tammy! Thanks for telling me to come and look.

We have several varieties of Tammy's soaps and they are very very nice! I will be checking with folks who went to the show to get some feedback for you Tammy.  

And congrats on how well your girls showed! (You will have to spill the beans!) LOL


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Lovely!


----------

